# Upgrading from Pentium D to i7; what video card?



## Captain.Abrecan (Mar 15, 2011)

So, my specs are in my sig.  I can't play Dead Space, the processor is holding the system back wicked bad.  I don't have a problem playing Crysis on 1024x768 medium/1280x1024 low settings, but it seems I need to upgrade to enjoy the newer games.

So I put this together, please give me suggestions regarding whatever you please:
 Once You Know, You Newegg

The computer in my profile is the first one I ever built, back in 2006, and it has served me faithfully since it's humble beginnings with a nvidia 6600gt .  I have never used windows vista or 7, and I have never set up a SSD before.  So this is going to be all new to me.

I would keep the thermaltake armor, but being in my house since 2006 has thoroughly damaged it.  The power supply is skipping out randomly as well, so I only have until this Friday to start ordering parts.  Already backed my stuff up.

As I get more $$ I will be buying more of that same memory stick to flesh out the rest of the board.  I am thinking a GTX 570? Then another in late April/early May.


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 15, 2011)

why do you need a 1200w psu for that build?, its not as if your running quad 580's, that build + dual 570's should run on a 750w/850w easily


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Mar 15, 2011)

I like the efficiency it offers.  I work in I&C @ Babcock Power, and if there is one thing I have learned it is: Do Not Go Cheap On The Panel.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 15, 2011)

Ive never setup an SSD either, but I would imagine it would be just like any other hard drive.

As for the CPU and motherboard, Id swap them out for Sandy Bridge. Much better performance. You dont really need an i7 either if your just doing gaming and web stuff so if youre not doing encoding get an i5 2500k. Its unlocked so you can OC as high as you want. 

Do you really need the ultimate version of Windows 7? Windows 7 Professional is cheaper. 

Im not sure if it matters, but for RAM, go with 2x2GB or just get a set of 2x4GB for 8GB right off the bat.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 15, 2011)

I would go I7 970 over 960, you get 32nm and 6core/12thread

also go ATI 6950 and then unlock shaders


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 15, 2011)

I understand what your saying, but 1200 watts? A good 750 watt PSU will more than likely be plenty. Corsair TX or HX 750 is definently up to the task, and a hell of alot less expensive.


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Mar 15, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Ive never setup an SSD either, but I would imagine it would be just like any other hard drive.
> 
> As for the CPU and motherboard, Id swap them out for Sandy Bridge. Much better performance. You dont really need an i7 either if your just doing gaming and web stuff so if youre not doing encoding get an i5 2500k. Its unlocked so you can OC as high as you want.
> 
> ...



I will be running Solidworks and Bentley AutoPLANT on the weekends with a Quadro FX 4800 switcheroo.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 15, 2011)

> Im not sure if it matters, but for RAM, go with 2x2GB or just get a set of 2x4GB for 8GB right off the bat.



Actually, it does matter, and the RAM he has selected(or anyother 2*2gb kit for that matter) WILL NOT WORK for a 1366 build. 1366 is triple channel. That is a dual channel RAM set up he has selected.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 15, 2011)

Captain.Abrecan said:


> I will be running Solidworks and Bentley AutoPLANT on the weekends with a Quadro FX 4800 switcheroo.


Then yeah youll want an i7. 



BarbaricSoul said:


> Actually, it does matter, and the RAM he has selected WILL NOT WORK for a 1366 build. 1366 is triple channel. That is a dual channel RAM set up he has selected.



In the sense of its better to go the pair of ram route or single stick?


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 15, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> As for the CPU and motherboard, Id swap them out for Sandy Bridge. Much better performance. You dont really need an i7 either if your just doing gaming and web stuff so if youre not doing encoding get an i5 2500k. Its unlocked so you can OC as high as you want.



Just tried finding one for him - all of the boards with 8/8 or more on the pci-e slots are sold out so he cant do the dual 570's he wants

Also instead of that crucial 2 of these (OCZ Vertex 2 OCZSSD2-2VTXE60G 2.5" 60GB SATA II ML...) in raid 0 will be larger and faster


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Mar 15, 2011)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Actually, it does matter, and the RAM he has selected(or anyother 2*2gb kit for that matter) WILL NOT WORK for a 1366 build. 1366 is triple channel. That is a dual channel RAM set up he has selected.



Thank You! I changed it to a kingston kit.

Also, thank you brandonwh64 for the 970 information.  Took that too.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 15, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> In the sense of its better to go the pair of ram route or single stick?



no, to run triple channel, he has to have a amount of RAM that is a multiplier of 3, ie. 3 gig or 6 gigs or 9 gigs and so on


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 15, 2011)

Captain.Abrecan said:


> Thank You! I changed it to a kingston kit.



welcome


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 15, 2011)

BarbaricSoul said:


> no, to run triple channel, he has to have a amount of RAM that is a multiplier of 3, ie. 3 gig or 6 gigs or 9 gigs and so on



I was actually referring to a non 1366 motherboard. I should have made that more clear so that was my fault.


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Mar 15, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Just tried finding one for him - all of the boards with 8/8 or more on the pci-e slots are sold out so he cant do the dual 570's he wants
> 
> Also instead of that crucial 2 of these (OCZ Vertex 2 OCZSSD2-2VTXE60G 2.5" 60GB SATA II ML...) in raid 0 will be larger and faster



TY,  yeah rated read is 285, write is 275.  I picked the other one though because the 355 max read is where I need it, and the 75 write speed is no consequence to me.  I might get the one you suggested as an add-on, but I need solidworks and bentley to run off of the one I picked.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 15, 2011)

I still suggest dropping your PSU some. Unless you plan on running quad SLI GTX580 or something like that, this PSU will do the job just as well as the 1200 watt PSU you have picked out, at about a third of the cost.

CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX12V v2....


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 15, 2011)

Captain.Abrecan said:


> TY, yeah rated read is 285, write is 275. I picked the other one though because the 355 max read is where I need it, and the 75 write speed is no consequence to me. I might get the one you suggested as an add-on, but I need solidworks and bentley to run off of the one I picked.



raid 0-will make the drives have an effective top speed of (2x285) which is 570MB/s and thats a bigger number then 355 last time i checked


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 15, 2011)

So far ive come in way under the price tag of what you have above minus a motherboard and GPU. But once I factor those in, it will probably change.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Mar 15, 2011)

I like the idea of switching OS to ***Pro*** vs ulitmate.

Newegg Memory sale code: DM15MR11US = 15% off any desktop memory.

My 850watt PSU is quite adequate.


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Mar 15, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> raid 0-will make the drives have an effective top speed of (2x285) which is 570MB/s and thats a bigger number then 355 last time i checked



 I guess I will have to figure out raid then.  I might come back here once I get the parts together for that maneuver.

I am taking the collective advice regarding the power supply, thank you guys.


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Mar 15, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> I like the idea of switching OS to ***Pro*** vs ulitmate.
> 
> Newegg Memory sale code: DM15MR11US = 15% off any desktop memory.



Are there any technical differences between those operating systems?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 15, 2011)

Captain.Abrecan said:


> I am taking the collective advice regarding the power supply



figured you would after realising the $200 or so it would save you.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Mar 15, 2011)

Captain.Abrecan said:


> Are there any technical differences between those operating systems?



If you want to encrypt files Ultimate has "Bitlocker".


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 15, 2011)

Captain.Abrecan said:


> Are there any technical differences between those operating systems?



I have ultimate(got it free). To be honest, I really don't use it's features much. Personally, I'd probably be satisfied with the Home edition


----------



## jsfitz54 (Mar 15, 2011)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I have ultimate(got it free). To be honest, I really don't use it's features much. Personally, I'd probably be satisfied with the Home edition



Home edition can only see 16GB ram.  If every you wanted to max out sys. memory???

Pro sees 128 or 164GB can't recall.


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 15, 2011)

Captain.Abrecan said:


> Are there any technical differences between those operating systems?



the version just affects what programs/features MS bundles in, all programs will work on any version but different versions of windows have different features, all the way from starter with no desktop background to ultimate which has everything

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/compare/default.aspx will tell you the different features Microsoft includes in each version, only go for the higher version if you need the features it includes


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 15, 2011)

Heres what im thinking:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004QF0VEK/?tag=tec06d-20

OKGEAR 18" SATA 6 Gbps Cable, Straight to Left Ang...

NZXT Phantom PHAN-001WT White Steel / Plastic ATX ...

EVGA 012-P3-1570-AR GeForce GTX 570 (Fermi) 1280MB... x2

CORSAIR HX Series CMPSU-850HX 850W ATX12V 2.3 / EP...

G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR... x2

Intel Core i7-2600K Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Tu...

Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 64-bit 1-Pack for...

Crucial RealSSD C300 CTFDDAC064MAG-1G1CCA 2.5" 64G...


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Mar 15, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> If you want to encrypt files Ultimate has "Bitlocker".





BarbaricSoul said:


> I have ultimate(got it free). To be honest, I really don't use it's features much. Personally, I'd probably be satisfied with the Home edition





jsfitz54 said:


> Home edition can only see 16GB ram.
> 
> Pro sees 128 or 164GB can't recall.




Yeah, it looks to be the same.  I don't need enterprise search, virutal desktop, or the media player redirection.  It also supports the full 192 GB RAM.

You guys are kicking ass today huh?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 15, 2011)

Captain.Abrecan said:


> You guys are kicking ass today huh?



TPU kicks ass everyday bro


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 15, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/AS...K/?ref=prid-20
> OKGEAR 18" SATA 6 Gbps Cable, Straight to Left Ang...
> NZXT Phantom PHAN-001WT White Steel / Plastic ATX ...
> EVGA 012-P3-1570-AR GeForce GTX 570 (Fermi) 1280MB... x2
> ...



trade the crucial SSD for 2 of these OCZ Vertex 2 OCZSSD2-2VTXE60G 2.5" 60GB SATA II ML... in raid 0

and i think that would be a close to perfect build


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 15, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> Home edition can only see 16GB ram.  If every you wanted to max out sys. memory???
> 
> Pro sees 128 or 164GB can't recall.



Pro is limited to 192GB of ram and so is ultimate,


Home is 8GB of ram - Premium is 16GB.




you will most likely want to buy the Pro or Premium version of windows 7.






For an i7 you will be wanting to buy a Triple ram bundle of anything from 3 6 9 12 GB of ram.... somthing in the range of 1600mhz @ 6 6 6  or 7 7 7 timings would be best.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 15, 2011)

Check this out for Win 7 comparisons.
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/compare/default.aspx

Note that it doesnt give everything. Like for example if you wanted to send messages to other computers in your household via the command prompt, you are NOT able to do that in Home premium. Only pro and ultimate.



cheesy999 said:


> trade the crucial SSD for 2 of these OCZ Vertex 2 OCZSSD2-2VTXE60G 2.5" 60GB SATA II ML... in raid 0
> 
> and i think that would be a close to perfect build


It was just dumb luck i found that board on Amazon.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Mar 15, 2011)

CORSAIR HX Series CMPSU-850HX 850W ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V 2.91 80 PLUS SILVER Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply


*Corsair 850 watt  $$134.99 after rebate With Promo Code: EMCYTZT348 (((ENDS TODAY)))*


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 15, 2011)

you also might want one of these COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus RR-B10-212P-G1 "Heatp... I7 2600's have clocked to 4.5 ghz+ on this cooler


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Mar 15, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Heres what im thinking:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004QF0VEK/?tag=tec06d-20
> OKGEAR 18" SATA 6 Gbps Cable, Straight to Left Ang...
> ...



Woah, that proc outperforms the $600 970?  It must if it beats the 975...

http://www.anandtech.com/show/4083/...core-i7-2600k-i5-2500k-core-i3-2100-tested/20


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 15, 2011)

Captain.Abrecan said:


> Woah, that proc outperforms the $600 970? It must if it beats the 975...



yeah, especially on programs that don't use all 6 cores of the 975 (most)


----------



## jsfitz54 (Mar 15, 2011)

*MSI N570GTX-M2D12D5 GeForce GTX 570 (Fermi) 1280MB 320-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card*

*Extra 15% Off 
With Promo Code: EMCYTZT352 **(((ENDS TODAY)))*


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 15, 2011)

Captain.Abrecan said:


> Woah, that proc outperforms the $600 970?  It must if it beats the 975...
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/4083/...core-i7-2600k-i5-2500k-core-i3-2100-tested/20



IIRC, the memory tests get around 20GB/s. 

If you want 16GB, get G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DD... but it will be a bit more.


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 15, 2011)

OCZ RevoDrive OCZSSDPX-1RVD0080 PCI-Express x4 80G... this Product may also interest you if you don't want to learn how to set up a raid 0 array

it has internal raid built in


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 15, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> you also might want one of these COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus RR-B10-212P-G1 "Heatp... I7 2600's have clocked to 4.5 ghz+ on this cooler



You can clock sandy bridge CPU's to 5GHz on air with reasonable temps.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Mar 15, 2011)

crashnburnxp said:


> iirc, the memory tests get around 20gb/s.
> 
> If you want 16gb, get g.skill ripjaws x series 16gb (4 x 4gb) 240-pin dd... But it will be a bit more.



*why does he want to run dual channel in a tri channel system???*  just asking.


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Mar 15, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> IIRC, the memory tests get around 20GB/s.
> 
> If you want 16GB, get G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DD... but it will be a bit more.



I dunno if I will need more than the 12, I have been getting by with 4 (which I don't think get used all the way?) in XP for now.  I don't render with the stuff, just modeling.  Mostly barcentric subdivision by table data.  Keeps the P&ID's clean.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 15, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> *why does he want to run dual channel in a tri channel system???*  just asking.



The system I built isnt tri channel. I built a sandy bridge system not an x58 system.


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Mar 15, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> OCZ RevoDrive OCZSSDPX-1RVD0080 PCI-Express x4 80G... this Product may also interest you if you don't want to learn how to set up a raid 0 array
> 
> it has internal raid built in



What about MB compatibility?  Looks pretty shady, wish they supported it more.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Mar 15, 2011)

Captain.Abrecan said:


> I dunno if I will need more than the 12, I have been getting by with 4 (which I don't think get used all the way?) in XP for now.  I don't render with the stuff, just modeling.  Mostly barcentric subdivision by table data.  Keeps the P&ID's clean.



I think you are safe with 3 x 4GB.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 15, 2011)

you should go with the sandy bridge chip, with either 2x2GB or 2x4GB. 


if you can afford it, get the Revo drive, should be very fast


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 15, 2011)

slyfox2151 said:


> you should go with the sandy bridge chip, with either 2x2GB or 2x4GB.
> 
> 
> if you can afford it, get the Revo drive, should be very fast



I personally would say 2x4GB. But then again, I sometimes run close to 4GB memory usage. XD


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 15, 2011)

Captain.Abrecan said:


> What about MB compatibility? Looks pretty shady, wish they supported it more.



if your motherboard sopports it (i have no idea) then go for it, if not stick with the orginal ocz vertex raid 0 idea

its basically the same set up but with the 2 vertex drive method it uses your motherboards inbuilt raid controller and with the revodrive it uses the revodrives own raid controller


----------



## jsfitz54 (Mar 15, 2011)

slyfox2151 said:


> you should go with the sandy bridge chip, with either 2x2GB or 2x4GB.



There are other posts on TPU regarding SandyBridge builds if that is the way OP wants to go....and thats not bad advice to look in that direction.  Just saying, in case he wants to look on site some more.

You may want to rethink motherboard and cpu... then memory.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 15, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> I think you are safe with 3 x 4GB.



Again, if he isnt going the x58 motherboard, then there is no triple channel ram being used.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 15, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> There are other posts on TPU regarding SandyBridge builds if that is the way OP wants to go....and thats not bad advice to look in that direction.  Just saying, in case he wants to look on site some more.
> 
> You may want to rethink motherboard and cpu... then memory.



crashnburn has already covered the cpu/ram in a post.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 15, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> There are other posts on TPU regarding SandyBridge builds if that is the way OP wants to go....and thats not bad advice to look in that direction.  Just saying, in case he wants to look on site some more.
> 
> You may want to rethink motherboard and cpu... then memory.



Thats what ALL of my posts have been about...


----------



## jsfitz54 (Mar 15, 2011)

crashnburnxp said:


> again, if he isnt going the x58 motherboard, then there is no triple channel ram being used.



true


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Mar 15, 2011)

OK, lets take another look.  Re-posting link for convenience:
Newegg.com Account Login Page

EDITED:
 Once You Know, You Newegg


----------



## jsfitz54 (Mar 15, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Thats what ALL of my posts have been about...



I'm just going by his Newegg selection.  If he wants to change selection, OK.

Not trying to cause confusion OR anything negative about your advice.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 15, 2011)

Captain.Abrecan said:


> OK, lets take another look.  Re-posting link for convenience:
> Newegg.com Account Login Page



says wishlist emtpy


----------



## jsfitz54 (Mar 15, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> says wishlist emtpy



also says you have to login with username and password???


----------



## jsfitz54 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Revisit* my sale selections regarding PSU/Silver Certified and GPU selection and see what you think, *sales end today*.

*Memory sale still applies till 3/17 if in stock*.


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 15, 2011)

Captain.Abrecan said:


> OK, lets take another look. Re-posting link for convenience:
> Newegg.com Account Login Page
> 
> EDITED:
> Once You Know, You Newegg



looks good, you do know the ram you want is out of stock dont you?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 15, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> looks good, you do know the ram you want is out of stock dont you?



You got that link to work?


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Mar 15, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> looks good, you do know the ram you want is out of stock dont you?





CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> You got that link to work?



I was going to use the mobo link provided from amazon, I knew that was out of stock.  Thanks for the FYI on the RAM tho, I picked a 8GB kit.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Mar 15, 2011)

crashnburnxp said:


> you got that link to work?



see: Edit: Link


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 15, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> You got that link to work?



yeah, i did

also you might want this gfx card, ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5 GeForce GTX 570 (F... it has custom cooling and will run colder and probably not as loud with better overclocks


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Mar 15, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> *Revisit* my sale selections regarding PSU/Silver Certified and GPU selection and see what you think, *sales end today*.
> 
> *Memory sale still applies till 3/17 if in stock*.



Definitely doing that.  Check it out, I changed the parts out to take advantage of the sale.

***  A'right, I gotta get going.  Was supposed to leave work 1/2 hr ago.  Proly check this thread at lunch tomorrow and see if there is anything else.  I really owe you guys, this list of parts is way better and is still in my cost envelope. Other than that I will check back in when I get the build together.  Have a great evening!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 15, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> yeah, i did
> 
> also you might want this gfx card, ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5 GeForce GTX 570 (F... it has custom cooling and will run colder and probably not as loud with better overclocks



Hell probably have issues running them in SLi assuming he still has plans to do that. 

Here is another RAM option. 

G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR...

Its better than the ones you have in your cart now but a few dollars more. Worth it IMO for the cas latency alone.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Mar 15, 2011)

To use Newegg sales codes, you may have to agree to email sale alerts.  In case they indicate codes won't apply.

Also, *call them for the order first *to see if they will give you an additional amount off for all the components... ask for 20% and see what they say.


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 15, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Hell probably have issues running them in SLi assuming he still has plans to do that.



if he puts it in slot 1 now he can move it to slot 2 when he buys another graphics card and the tri slot cooler won't cause a single problem - sli cards only have to be the same chipset - brand and cooler does not matter if i remember correctly


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 15, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> if he puts it in slot 1 now he can move it to slot 2 when he buys another graphics card and the tri slot cooler won't cause a single problem - sli cards only have to be the same chipset - brand and cooler does not matter if i remember correctly



For SLi, brand does not matter just the chipset you are correct. But if for w/e reason he wanted to buy the exact same card, he will have a problem because i just noticed that motherboard i suggested is a mATX board. 

If he can still affrod to do so, i suggest the ASUS P8P67 DELUXE (REV 3.0) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SAT.... It has all the bells and whistles including more USB ports, more Sata 6Gb/s ports, dual ethernet, etc.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 16, 2011)

I believe you will love the 2600K with its OCing and 4core 8thread action! it will be a farcry from your older Pentium D LOL

I remember going from Pentium D to a AMD 5400+ black Edition! I was like HOLY CRAP! especially when it OCed to 3.5Ghz


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 16, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> if he puts it in slot 1 now he can move it to slot 2 when he buys another graphics card and the tri slot cooler won't cause a single problem - sli cards only have to be the same chipset - brand and cooler does not matter if i remember correctly





CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> For SLi, brand does not matter just the chipset you are correct. But if for w/e reason he wanted to buy the exact same card, he will have a problem because i just noticed that motherboard i suggested is a mATX board.
> 
> If he can still affrod to do so, i suggest the ASUS P8P67 DELUXE (REV 3.0) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SAT.... It has all the bells and whistles including more USB ports, more Sata 6Gb/s ports, dual ethernet, etc.



Methinks OP should say no to SLI. 

@Captain.Abrecan

What native res on the monitor?

@Brandon

I remember going from a D 805 to a Celery e1200. The difference was keen.


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 16, 2011)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Actually, it does matter, and the RAM he has selected(or anyother 2*2gb kit for that matter) WILL NOT WORK for a 1366 build. 1366 is triple channel. That is a dual channel RAM set up he has selected.



This is not correct: It will work, it will just run in dual-channel instead of triple-channel. There are plenty of 4-memory-slot LGA1366 motherboards (on the lower end of the spectrum) where you can either run three sticks in triple-channel or four sticks in dual-channel (but more ram).


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 16, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Brandon
> 
> I remember going from a D 805 to a Celery e1200. The difference was keen.



I miss my Pentium D 805 and Abit NI8 SLI board


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Mar 16, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Methinks OP should say no to SLI.
> 
> @Captain.Abrecan
> 
> ...



30" dell 2560x1600 is getting delivered by friday 
The 17" crt is 1600x1200 though, I think I will keep it in the attic.  I like the color too much to get rid of it straight away.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 16, 2011)

Captain.Abrecan said:


> 30" dell 2560x1600 is getting delivered by friday
> The 17" crt is 1600x1200 though, I think I will keep it in the attic.  I like the color too much to get rid of it straight away.



Ahhh ...

That's going to be gorgeous. A place where SLI might fit the bill. I rebuke my previous comments. You sir, are going to have alot of fun with the proposed build.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 16, 2011)

Yukikaze said:


> This is not correct: It will work, it will just run in dual-channel instead of triple-channel. There are plenty of 4-memory-slot LGA1366 motherboards (on the lower end of the spectrum) where you can either run three sticks in triple-channel or four sticks in dual-channel (but more ram).



I stand corrected. I was unaware of this until now. But I did check newegg, and they do infact have the Intel Extreme Series BOXDX58SO LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard which only has 4 memory slots.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 16, 2011)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I stand corrected. I was unaware of this until now. But I did check newegg, and they do infact have the Intel Extreme Series BOXDX58SO LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard which only has 4 memory slots.



Yes X58 boards 6 slot or 4 slot will run both dual and triple channel configurations


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 16, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Ahhh ...
> 
> That's going to be gorgeous. A place where SLI might fit the bill. I rebuke my previous comments. You sir, are going to have alot of fun with the proposed build.



I just wish I could build it for him. 

What really has me excited for him is hes going from a pentium D with a hdd with the OS installed to an i7 with an SSD. Its going to be so fast his balls will fall off.


----------

